# nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !



## ElfenLied77 (29. Mai 2010)

*nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

Quelle: guru3d.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 197.77 ist als WHQL Version verfügbar.

Auf der nvidia HP wird er erst Anfang Juni bereitgestellt werden.

Changelog ist noch nicht bekannt.

zu den Downloads:

Windows 7 64bit

Windows 7 32bit

Windows XP 32bit

Grüße, ElfenLied77 



> * nv_disp.inf supports 226 models:
> [DEV_0040] NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra
> [DEV_0041] NVIDIA GeForce 6800
> [DEV_0042] NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE
> ...


----------



## mycel-x (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

Moinsen.
Nicht gebraucht für meinen SigPC aber für meinen HTPC (8600GTS).
Danke für die News!


----------



## Alexthemafioso (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

ist der 256 iwas nicht schon draußen ??? Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*



Alexthemafioso schrieb:


> ist der 256 iwas nicht schon draußen ??? Ich bin verwirrt




Der ist aber aktuell noch (nur) Beta. Eine Finale Version davon wird noch ein weilchen dauern


----------



## Ahab (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

Ja eben, gibts den 256er mittlerweile nicht auch schon für Karten <GTX400?

Aso ups stimmt.  is ja nur ne Beta


----------



## Alexthemafioso (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

achso das ist also der letste 19x WHQL


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*



Alexthemafioso schrieb:


> achso das ist also der letste 19x WHQL




Würd ich nicht umbedingt von ausgehen 
Das kann noch was dauern bis die 257 Final werden.
Kann durchaus sein das da vorher noch ein Treiber kommt.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Würd ich nicht umbedingt von ausgehen
> Das kann noch was dauern bis die 257 Final werden.
> Kann durchaus sein das da vorher noch ein Treiber kommt.



Genau, der 257er kämpft noch mit sehr vielen Bugs(laut Foren), zB gibt es bei mir ständig Ruckler im SLi-Modus und weniger FPS als mit der 197er Version  etc,etc,etc...

Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Mr.X² (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

Also ich hatte den treiber drauf!
"Hatte" weil mir einige games oftmals abgestürzt sind, etwa nach 10 bis 30 min spielzeit
betroffen sind -> gta 4, l4d2, tf2 und bfbc2 
zur info: habe win7 64bit und eine geforce 8800 gts
ich hab jetzt jedenfalls wieder den 197.45 drauf mit dem hatte ich bei genannten games keine probleme.


----------



## strelok (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

Also ich muss sagen, das der 197.77 WHQL bei mir besser läuft als der 256er.


----------



## Raikoon (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

wieso gibts den Treiber noch nicht auf der NVIDIA Seite?

MfG


----------



## Hanzzi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

Hab mit den aktuellen NV treibern eh probleme... wenn ich starcraft 2 beta zocke geht einfach der lüfter meiner gtx 260-216 aus... Was gpu temperaturen von über 100 grad zurfolge hat. Hab versucht das mit dem Precission tool von EVGA zu regeln, hat auch 2min fuktioniert... danach wieder lüfter aus. Das macht sie erst seit dem letzten update von starcraft 2...

Hab windows 7 64 bit und Forceware 197.45... precission tool is auch aktuel 1.9.4

Hat jemand ähnliche probleme?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*



strelok schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, das der 197.77 WHQL bei mir besser läuft als der 256er.




Ja geht mir auch so!
Der 197.77 rennt super, keine Ruckler in BF BC² etc,...!
Ich kann jetzt sogar OC bis 675 und alles ohne Probleme (Warum auch immer ^^ ) 

Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*



Raikoon schrieb:


> wieso gibts den Treiber noch nicht auf der NVIDIA Seite?
> 
> MfG



Kann ich leider nicht beantworten im Eng-Forum auf guru3d wurde Anfang Juni genannt!

@Hanzzi


> Hab windows 7 64 bit und Forceware 197.45... precission tool is auch  aktuel 1.9.4


Rennt bei mir alles super Precisiontool 1.9.4 mit Forceware 197.77(vllt den 77 mal benutzen?!)

_*Link Precision-Tool Version 1.9.4

*_


> *EVGA Precision v1.9.4 (05-21-2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## thommy96 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

Ist der Treiber 197.77 auch für die GTX 400 Serie?


----------



## amdintel (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

das ist eine recht merkwürdige Treiber 
nvidia_geforce_197.77_win7_vista_32bit-[Guru3D.com])
......................................................^^^^^^^^^

normalerweise heißen alle Files  Treiber so 
197.45_desktop_win7_winvista_32bit_international_whql

ich lade den erst mal nicht runter 
weil nich  klar ist was das genau darstellen soll und ob das nicht wieder so ein 
Ei ist mit englischer Sprach Datei  ist  ?

PS es ist nicht immer klug alles gleich runter zu langen und zu installieren was man so in die
Finger  bekommt , 
vielleicht ist da ein Trojaner drin ? die sehr merkwürdige File Bez. macht mich 
doch sehr stutzig.


----------



## facehugger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

Ich warte auf den 256 mit WHQL


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*



amdintel schrieb:


> das ist eine recht merkwürdige Treiber
> nvidia_geforce_197.77_win7_vista_32bit-[Guru3D.com])
> ......................................................^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...



Die Files werden auf guru3d immer mit guru3d benannt 

Der Treiber rennt bei mir sehr gut besser als der 2xxbeta und kein wirklich kein Programm meckert rum ^^

PS Ach und in Deutsch ist er auch besser kann es nicht laufen gelle ^^
Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## Dolomedes (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den 256 mit WHQL



Ich auch der BETA 200 irgendwas läuft super bei BC2 weden damit auch die dx11 Ladezeiten verkürzt. (gtx470)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

nun Herr threatersteller betone *nur für gtx480/70*


----------



## amdintel (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

in seiner Liste sind aber fast alle aufgeführt auch GeForce 9600 GT ,
irgendeiner lügt hier ?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*



amdintel schrieb:


> in seiner Liste sind aber fast alle aufgeführt auch GeForce 9600 GT ,
> irgendeiner lügt hier ?



Ich weis nicht ob Du immer so negativ eingestellt bist(...kennen wir ja),
aber das ist eine krasse Anschuldigung(...Dinge die Du nicht kennst),egal,(so wird das nix amdintel)
hier noch mal die inf.Datei zu Deiner Beruhigung:

Noch ein Tipp von mir, warte bis der Treiber auf der nvidia HP steht, ob du ihn benötigst oder nicht, da kannst Du ihn dann saugen und in die inf schauen !

PS. in seiner Liste ? *rofl* seit wann bin ich nvidia ???

Grüße,ElfenLied77 



> ; NVIDIA Windows Vista / Windows 7 (64 bit) Display INF file
> ; Copyright (c) NVIDIA Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> [Version]
> ...





> [Strings]
> DiskID1 = "NVIDIA Windows Vista / Windows 7 (64 bit) Driver Library Installation Disk 1"
> NVIDIA = "NVIDIA"
> NVIDIA_A = "NVIDIA"
> ...


----------



## amdintel (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*



ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp von mir, warte bis der Treiber auf der nvidia HP steht, ob du ihn benötigst oder nicht, da kannst Du ihn dann saugen und in die inf schauen !
> 
> PS. in seiner Liste ? *rofl* seit wann bin ich nvidia ???
> 
> Grüße,ElfenLied77


und wo zu denn dieser Tipp mit verfügbar 
wenn man nun warten soll ?
was denn nun ?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*



amdintel schrieb:


> und wo zu denn dieser Tipp mit verfügbar
> wenn man nun warten soll ?
> was denn nun ?



Du willst eine Antwort oder? Warten bis der Treiber bei nvidia zum download verfügbar ist!

Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

nun ich habe diesen mit dem 197,75 verwechselt und den gibbet nicht auf der nvidia webseite.
ist wohl geleakt


----------



## zoink (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

Merkwürdigerweise ist dies ein whql Treiber, den es auf Nvidia noch nicht gibt. Kann sein, daß der ganz ausgelassen wird, um gleich auf die 200'er Treibergeneration zu gehen. wer alte DX8 Titel spielen will, sollte diesen nehmen. Der Beta 200'er soll das nicht unterstützen. Probleme soll es bei beiden mit SLI geben. Und auch das Lüftertool von EVGA in Verbindung mit Starkraft blabla. Beides sollte die aktuelle Version sein. Angeblich haben schon einige mit dem Beta 200'er Lüfteraussetzer gehabt. Der 200'er Beta ist wohl mit Vorsicht zu genießen, während dieser eine Weiterentwicklung bedeutet.


----------



## Holdrio (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: nvidia 197.77 WHQL verfügbar !*

Je nach Karte halt, für die 2xx ist wirklich nicht viel gutes zu lesen vom 257.15, für die 4xx ist er aber sehr gut und für die wurde er sicher vor allem gemacht.
Null Probleme bisher in Spielen damit, ganz im Gegenteil, eeeendlich stottert sogar Fallout 3 mit AA nicht mehr, ein Wunder! 
Das war seit 190.xx so, ich liebe den 257.15! 

Blizzardkram? Sollte man als Nvidiauser eh nur mit Wakü oder Passivkarte spielen, ist ja nicht das erste  mal, dass bei denen die Lüfter ausgehen.


----------

